# how about this idea for a turbo swap?



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

i was discussing with my friend the other day about how many ways i could have a working turbo on my '94 se-r, when all of a sudden i thought, "hey, instead of going with the sr20det like everyone else, why dont i go with a rb26dett?". he was of the opinion that its just not possible, but i think it is. does anyone have an idea if this would work? if its possible like im hoping it to be, then thats the route im goin! 

My car


----------



## Michael DeLoach (Apr 30, 2002)

It would take a lot of work and a lot more money. The RB26DETT is a rear wheel drive motor and would take quite a bit to get into a se-r.


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

No problem if you don't mind sitting in the back seat


----------



## CarloSR (Nov 29, 2002)

Practically imposible.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

ok, i just looked up info on the rb26, and ur claim about it being a rwd engine is first of all wrong. according to the motorex website, its an awd engine. if thats the case, i think it would be somewhat possible to make it work. i know it will cost a lot to fit the damn thing in, but dont tell me thats its "practically impossible". instead of putting it the way it is on the skyline, i think it would manage to get in there if it were put in laterally. i wonder if andreas miko might have an idea about this...


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

For the money you would spend getting it to fit and making it work FWD, you'd be better off buying a used 240 and installing it there with much less modification...and RWD!

laterz...Jody


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

harris81 said:


> *i wonder if andreas miko might have an idea about this... *


He'll probably think you're nuts. 

I'll do it for you. I'll need one year and a $50k retainer.


----------



## Michael DeLoach (Apr 30, 2002)

You are correct that the skyline is RWD but the RB26DETT is mounted front to rear and not horizontally like an SE-R. The fact that the RB26DETT is a six cylinder means that it is 2 cylinders longer than the SR20DE so you would have a hard time fitting it in the engine bay not to mention trying to find a transmission to bolt to it and fit in the engine bay.


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

The SE-R tranny sucks anywayz. It breaks with 400whp...and you want how much? A *good* tranny is gonna run you in the neighborhood of $15G.

That's the one I want anyway...laterz...Jody


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

well, thanks for your 2 cents everyone. i guess im discouraged enough to go the same route like everyone else. get a sr20det and be happy with it. thanks again.


----------



## Fonque (May 1, 2002)

if you actually saw the specs of a the rb26dett you wouldnt even have considered it, that engine is extremely heavy and large, no way it would fit in a se-r engine


----------



## STD grabbag (Nov 29, 2002)

why do all that. too much money. why dont you just strap a leaf blower to your intake. it would kinda be like a turbo and it would save you lots of money. ive seen them at home depot for like $40.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

i was just readin this and thought... would a bluebird, gti-r, or avenir handle a twin turbo? or is that even possible?


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

on a 4cyl? maybe if they are small enough, but i doubt it would have any benefits over a well designed single turbo system.


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

sure you could twin turbo a sr20. but it will not be efficent or come close to peak power from a larger single turbo. just look at the single turbo supras, rx7 and skyline.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

yep... i have a buddy making nearly 280hp off a 2rotor single turbo rx-7 (1987 or something). he thinks twin turbos are overrated. what u all think?


----------



## GoofyCA18DET (Dec 22, 2002)

Most people do single turbo conversions on alot of twin turbo cars.One big turbo spoooling instead of the 2.Better efficeiency.


----------

